# Is it worth to still send the application for FSW?



## rnklpatel3 (May 31, 2014)

I am in process of getting my Education certificates assessed and it may take a month before I am ready to submit the completed application to CIC. I wanted to know if it is still worth the effort given that there may already be a lot of applications sent and a cap of just 1000. I want to apply in Computer Programmer category (2174).


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Nobody knows. Until they publish that the cap is reached.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

According to me this is one of the most sought after category but there is no harm in sending at least you will have your file ready which can be used next year also.

Regards,
Ash


rnklpatel3 said:


> I am in process of getting my Education certificates assessed and it may take a month before I am ready to submit the completed application to CIC. I wanted to know if it is still worth the effort given that there may already be a lot of applications sent and a cap of just 1000. I want to apply in Computer Programmer category (2174).


----------

